# [SOLVED] Optiarc DVD RW AD-7530A ATA CD Rom/DVD



## mlicausi1957 (Jul 30, 2008)

My CD/DVD on my 2007 Gateway MT-6821 doesn't work when I put in a cd or DVD. The motor spins bit no hour glass on the computer screen and nothing happens.
The "error message 10" says the device cannot start. I have tried the Microsoft EXE fix, uninstalling the device and rebooting the computer. Nothing works. Gateway support claims they can fix the problem with phone support and $59.95. I hope the issue is fixable. Can anyone give suggestions?


----------



## andrewmay10 (Aug 26, 2008)

*Re: Optiarc DVD RW AD-7530A ATA CD Rom/DVD*

try this it worked for me

In order to delete upper and lower filters you're going to have to edit the registry. The usual cautions apply. If the registry is not edited properly your whole system can crash.

1) Close all open programs
2) Click on Start, Run, and type REGEDIT and press Enter
3) Click on the plus signs (+) next to the following folders

* HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE
* SYSTEM
* CurrentControlSet
* Control
* Class
* {4D36E965-E325-11CE-
BFC1-08002BE10318}

4) This folder is the DVD/CD-ROM Drive Class Description in the registry. Look for any of the following names in the right hand column.

* UpperFilters
* LowerFilters
* UpperFilters.bak
* LowerFilters.bak

5) If any of the above keys shown in step 4 are listed, right-click on them and choose Delete
6) After deleting the keys, close the Registry Editor
7) Reboot your computer
8) Open My Computer and check to see if your CD or DVD drives have returned. You may also want to open Device Manager and verify that the yellow exclamation and error code on the CD or DVD drive is gone


----------



## stan3dfx (Oct 20, 2009)

*Re: Optiarc DVD RW AD-7530A ATA CD Rom/DVD*

Aspire 9410Z Vista 
Thank you very much for the info
It worked with no probrem the first time!
Tried the microsoft FIX IT that did not work
your solution worked and fixed the problem
again thank you for the fix
Stan


----------



## desaavik (Apr 18, 2011)

Oh man... it worked!!!!! My Presario V6000 with Vista is now functional. That was brilliant! Thanks a million, dude! Much appreciated... kudos for taking the effort to help others with this... well done!


----------

